# Tire storage



## Marshal Chris (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all

Large big box store has on display 4 pyramids of a tire display at the main exit (& entrance). Would you think 314.3 of the fire code (nys) would apply?


----------



## AegisFPE (Oct 12, 2011)

> *314.3 Highly combustible goods.* The display of highly combustible goods, including but not limited to fireworks, flammable or combustible liquids, liquefied flammable gases, oxidizing materials, pyroxylin plastics and agricultural goods, in main exit access aisles, corridors, covered malls, or within 5 feet (1524 mm) of entrances to exits and exterior exit doors is prohibited when a fire involving such goods would rapidly prevent or obstruct egress.


While not an inclusive list, the intent appears to involve more severe commodities than tires.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 12, 2011)

^^ I agree.  I don't think I'd go there for a tire display.


----------



## Marshal Chris (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!

The line in part "hen a fire involving such goods would rapidly prevent or obstruct egress. "  was making me think it _might..._

I'm not keen on the tires in the main exit, but if there isn't anything specific to stop it, there isn't anything I can do about it.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris,

Does the display create an obstruction to exit access and reduce the clear width of those required exit aisles for the occupant load of the large mercantile occupancy?


----------



## That Inspector Guy (Oct 14, 2011)

Marshal Chris said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!The line in part "hen a fire involving such goods would rapidly prevent or obstruct egress. "  was making me think it _might..._
> 
> I'm not keen on the tires in the main exit, but if there isn't anything specific to stop it, there isn't anything I can do about it.


The specific wording doesn't have to include "tires." They are violating the *intent* of the code. Cite them, issue an order to correct and let them call you out on it, if they choose to do so.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Oct 14, 2011)

That Inspector Guy said:
			
		

> The specific wording doesn't have to include "tires." They are violating the *intent* of the code. Cite them, issue an order to correct and let them call you out on it, if they choose to do so.


Nice avatar Guy!


----------



## rshuey (Oct 14, 2011)

That Inspector Guy said:
			
		

> The specific wording doesn't have to include "tires." They are violating the *intent* of the code. Cite them, issue an order to correct and let them call you out on it, if they choose to do so.


Good luck with that, cowboy. Great av!


----------



## Msradell (Oct 14, 2011)

Marshal Chris said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!The line in part "hen a fire involving such goods would rapidly prevent or obstruct egress. "  was making me think it _might..._
> 
> I'm not keen on the tires in the main exit, but if there isn't anything specific to stop it, there isn't anything I can do about it.


I know this thing to think about is that a tire fire does not spread rapidly.  It spreads quite slowly in initial stages because it most basically liquefy the tire in order for it to burn.  As long as they're not obstructing the exit path in any way it would be hard to prove they are a problem.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 15, 2011)

Another angle to consider is the existing fire sprinkler protection scheme and improper design for the storage of rubber tires (how many tires, how tall, water supply and array).


----------



## RJJ (Oct 16, 2011)

FM is spot on! That is the real issue. The design and placement of heads including waterflow. Egress might not be effected, but the sprinklers may not be designed for the new introduction of tires.


----------

